# Obstn Fish Haven



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

May embarrass my self...But what are the "Obstn Fish Haven" areas that are on my charts?

thanks!


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

Fish havens are artificial shelters constructed of rocks, concrete, car bodies, and other debris and put on the seafloor to attract fish. 

Fish havens are often found in the vicinity of fishing ports or major coastal inlets and are usually considered hazards to navigation(and certainly to anchoring). 

Some fish havens are periodically altered, which increases the potential hazard. Fish havens are charted in their exact position and to scale subject to a minimum dimension of 2 mm to ensure that the chart feature is readily recognizable. Fishhavens with authorized minimum depths of 66 feet or 11 fathoms (20 meters) or less are charted with a dotted limiting danger curve and blue tint. Those greater than 66 feet or 11 fathoms are charted with a dashed limiting danger curve and no tint, unless the fish haven is considered to be a danger to navigation, in which case the blue tint is used.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm guessing the Obstn is short for Obstruction


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Rickpcfl said:


> I'm guessing the Obstn is short for Obstruction


You are both right. It's stuff that has sunk, generally in the Bay, that holds fish. Great way to find snapper and grouper in the Bay.

There are some places called "Fish Haven" offshore, too, on my GPS. Those numbers were put in by the previous boat's owner.


----------

